# Garaginarium of Monstrosities 2012



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Moved to a new house over the summer, and I've been prepping the neighbors for what I was going to do to their street. Met with great anticipation, lots of screaming and all smiles. Thanks to my fantastic actors that made it come to life.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The Wife That Lets Me Do All This" - what a great job title:jol:

If your new neighbors had any doubts as to whether you would be putting on an entertaining haunt, you certainly laid those to rest. I like the mix of mad scientist and dark humor.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I always admire home haunts with Live actors. I love the Lab scenes. neat stuff.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd love to have neighbors like you. Looks like eveyone had a blast. Great lab!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Love the lab and your actors look like they are having a great time, too!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love that you just move in and take over the neighborhood! Very cool haunt, your lighting and graveyard scene is so great. I love the live scenes too, the laboratory and all the actors were so in character, which really sells the scenes. I can't wait to see next year!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks like fun was had by all, great job


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you know how to throw one whopping great haunt! Well done!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wickedly cool man. Like everyone else, loving the lab and the twisted mad scientist humor.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on your haunt! The lab scene looked great! Love all your props and how you display them. Looks like you had a great set of actors.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That was really fun to watch. I also really liked your lab, I'm going to definitely use some of your fabulous ideas! Nice work.


----------

